# Bump on gum: vet said don't worry. Thoughts?



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

My vet said not to worry about it unless he can't eat or is in pain because removing something like that from the gums often causes a lot of bleeding...

Thoughts?


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

1 more


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Looks like an Epulis. My last GSD had one. If it is the same thing, it will need to be removed eventually. There is alot of info on the Internet about them.

Carmspack Gus


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Saphire said:


> Looks like an Epulis. My last GSD had one. If it is the same thing, it will need to be removed eventually. There is alot of info on the Internet about them.
> 
> Carmspack Gus


How big did you let it get before removing it?


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I will see if I still have pics

Carmspack Gus


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I had it removed shortky after this picture was taken. It grew back. The proper surgery for this type of Epulis is to remove part of the jaw which I didn't want to do. I lost him to cancer before it grew big enough for removal again but the plan was to laser it the 2nd time and hope for better results.


Carmspack Gus


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Saphire said:


> I had it removed shortky after this picture was taken. It grew back. The proper surgery for this type of Epulis is to remove part of the jaw which I didn't want to do. I lost him to cancer before it grew big enough for removal again but the plan was to laser it the 2nd time and hope for better results.
> 
> 
> Carmspack Gus


Oy! Cancer from the Epulis?!? 

Do you remember cost for the first time removal?


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

It was not malignant. I am in Ontario where vetting is costly. It was very expensive due to his size and resulting cost of anesthesia. $1200 with an additional $300 to neuter at the same time.

Carmspack Gus


----------

